# Facultativo(a)



## Moixe

Oi, preciso traduzir ao espanhol "*Inoculação de Lagoa Facultativa*" no contexto de um tratamento de *efluentes* (águas).


----------



## uchi.m

Inoculación de laguna facultativa?


----------



## Moixe

en espanhol no me suena coherente "Laguna Facultativa" si vemos el significado que le dá la RAE a "Facultativo":
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=facultativo


----------



## Moixe

Uma lagoa é uma coisa inanimada, se vamos ao segundo segnificado da RAE, pode ser uma Lagoa do Governo?

*2. *adj. Que se deriva o depende de la facultad o poder para hacer algo. _Designación facultativa del Gobierno._


----------



## Carfer

Moixe said:


> en espanhol no me suena coherente "Laguna Facultativa" si vemos el significado que le dá la RAE a "Facultativo":
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=facultativo


 
Bem... Moixe, em português também não. Há-de ser alguma coisa muito técnica ou exotérica, porque quase de certeza que '_facultativo_' não está empregue em nenhum sentido comum do termo.

P.S. Há sempre a possibilidade, claro, de 'facultativa' se referir a 'inoculação'. Continuo a olhar para a frase como boi para palácio, mas é uma hipótese, mesmo que um tanto anormal e improvável. Ou então poderá acontecer que no sistema de tratamento de efluentes se tenham de instalar lagoas e que algumas não sejam obrigatórias. O que é que se lhes inocula continua, no entanto, a ser chinês para mim.


----------



## uchi.m

Lagoas facultativas são usadas para depurar resíduos sólidos e dissolvidos em água.

Os sólidos se depositam no fundo da lagoa e servem mais tarde para a fixação de bactérias anaeróbias.

Os resíduos dissolvidos são consumidos por algas, aeróbias.

Existem zonas dessa mesma lagoa que não são nem aeróbias, nem anaeróbias. Ali, o consumo de matéria orgânica é _facultativa_.

A inoculação da lagoa facultativa consiste em inpingi-la de algas ou bactérias anaeróbias, normalmente fixadas em um material argiloso que se costuma chamar de lodo ativado, normalmente retirado do fundo de outras lagoas já em atividade.


----------



## anaczz

No _abstract _deste trabalho, os autores traduziram para, o inglês, como _facultative pools_ e há várias referências em espanhol a _lagunas_ _facultativas.
_


----------



## Moixe

Ótima pesquisa, uchi.m e anaczz.

Então _*facultativa*_ pode ser traduzido como "*Fértil*"?

Ou seja, uma "Lagoa Fértil"?


----------



## Ana ElSy

Moixe said:


> Então _*facultativa*_ pode ser traduzido como "*Fértil*"?
> 
> Ou seja, uma "Lagoa Fértil"?


 
Hola Moixe

No Brasil eu tenho certeza absoluta que o termo lagoa facultativa refere-se a isto (_Eu já vi uma com estes olhos que a terra há de comer..._)

Eu acho que em español é _laguna facultativa, _de acordo com este fonte:

_'...Variacion estacional de la composicion del fitoplancton en el ciclo nictemeral de una laguna facultativa secundária..._'

Espero que ajude


----------



## Moixe

Então é a mesma palavra em português, español e inglés, só que a RAE não tem essa adição.

Muito obrigado a todos pelas contribuições    

Post Data:  Feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Moixe said:


> Feliz Natal para todos.


 
Feliz 2011, Moixe


----------



## Mangato

Parece que tenemos una nueva acepción de facultativo, que además de que no figure en el DRAE, parece que únicamente tiene uso en glosarios técnicos muy específicos. Inicialmente pensé en el significado de *opcional* que a veces damos a facultaivo, pero parece ser que no.

Podrían ser estas lagunas facultativas lo que conocemos por *humedales artificiales*, en los tratamientos de aguas residuales?

Los humedales de flujo superficial son lagunas excavadas, donde el agua circula expuesta a la atmósfera y pasa a través de las plantas acuáticas emergentes. Las plantas crecen arraigadas en el fondo de la laguna. En estos humedales la profundidad de la lámina de agua varía entre unos centímetros y hasta un máximo de 1,0 m, siendo común una profundidad entre 0,3 y 0,5 m.​


----------



## anaczz

Creio que o nome "lagoas facultativas" talvez derive da presença de bactérias facultativas nesse tipo de lagoas de tratamento de água.
As bactérias facultativas são aquelas que se adaptam (vivem e se reproduzem) tanto a ambientes com oxigênio (aeróbicos), como aos sem presença de oxigênio (anaeróbicos).


----------



## Ana ElSy

Hola a todos 

Perdóneme, pero mi español es horrible. Así que voy a escribir en portugués


Lagoa facultativa é uma das etapas de uma ETE (Estação de Tratametno de Efluentes). O tratamento de efluentes é aquele processo utilizado pela empresa de saneamento de uma cidade (ex. Sabesp), ou então por uma fábrica. As ETEs são compostas das seguintes etapas:
-tratamento preliminar e primário: flotação, decantação etc
-tratametno secundário: lagoas de estabilização - por exemplo, lagoa facultativa - etc
- tratametno terciário: wetland construída etc

A palavra lagoa é usada comumente para designar um tanque artificial onde o processo ocorrerá.
Facultativo refere-se à condição do meio, pois uma lagoa facultativa é formada por:
- uma camada superior, ondeas algas fornecerão o oxigênio necessário para a atividade aeróbia dos microorganismos
- uma camada inferior onde o metabolismo anaeróbio ocorre

Portanto, uma lagoa facultativa é um tanque artificial onde podem ocorrer processo biológicos tanto aeróbios quanto anaeróbios (por isso o nome facultativo) para estabilizar bioquimicamente (por isso o nome lagoa de estabilização) a matéria orgânica contida no esgoto ou efluente.



Mangato said:


> Podrían ser estas lagunas facultativas lo que conocemos por *humedales artificiales*, en los tratamientos de aguas residuales?


Mangato, eu acho que humedales artificiales é o mesmo que constructed wetland, e faz parte do tratametno terciário (o Wikipedia inglês diz que é secundário). Eu não sei como designar em português, mas encontrei esta fonte que usou wetland construída.



Moixe said:


> Então é a mesma palavra em português, español e inglés, só que a RAE não tem essa adição.


Eu acho que dá pra usar sim  poorque _facultativo foi _usado para denominar um tipo de lagoas, que pode ser exclusivamente _aeróbia, _exclusivamente_ anaeróbia_, ou _facultativa._

aqui tem uma foto de uma lagoa facultativa em construção, e aqui tem uma pronta


Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Carfer

No entanto, continuo curioso acerca duma coisa: o porquê da escolha do termo '_facultativa_' para designar a lagoa. Há-de haver alguma lógica por detrás disso, mas não consigo perceber a ligação ao facto de poderem ocorrer processos biológicos aeróbicos ou anaeróbicos. É facultativo aquilo em que existe possibilidade de escolha entre acontecer ou não acontecer, fazer ou não fazer, dito doutro modo e no caso concreto, entre a ocorrência e a não ocorrência de qualquer desses processos, ou melhor dito, de os fazer ocorrer ou não ocorrer. Mas a ocorrência dum processo aeróbico ou dum processo anaeróbico não faz de nenhum deles um processo facultativo, mas sim alternativo. Trata-se efectivamente duma alternância, duma escolha, não entre acontecer ou não acontecer, fazer ou não fazer, mas entre acontecer um ou acontecer o outro. E além disso, quem é que faz a escolha que é pressuposto da facultatividade (perdoem-me se o termo não existir)? Ainda por cima, segundo a explicação da Ana, que me parece muito detalhada e informada, parece até que os dois processos ocorrem ao mesmo tempo, um na camada inferior, outro na superior. Ou seja, nem sequer alternância há, quanto mais escolha! Estranho termo para uma coisa assim!


----------



## anaczz

Ana ElSy said:
			
		

> A palavra lagoa é usada comumente para designar um tanque artificial onde o processo ocorrerá.
> Facultativo refere-se à condição do meio, pois uma lagoa facultativa é formada por:
> - uma camada superior, ondeas algas fornecerão o oxigênio necessário para a atividade aeróbia dos microorganismos
> - uma camada inferior onde o metabolismo anaeróbio ocorre



Só que nessa descrição falta justamente o que dá o nome de "facultativa" à lagoa.
É a zona intermediária, que é a tal zona facultativa. Quanto mais afastada da superfície, menor a quantidade de Oxigênio, e ali a matéria orgânica é atacada pelas bactérias facultativas.
Os microorganismos anaeróbicos não são viáveis em ambientes com oxigênio; os aeróbicos, não sobrevivem sem oxigênio e os facultativos, conseguem adaptar-se aos dois ambientes.
Entendo o estranhamento do Carfer quanto ao termo; o que é facultativo, opcional  é a presença ou não de oxigênio. E chamar a própria bactéria de facultativa e, por extensão a zona e a própria lagoa, soa um pouco estranho, mas é o termo utilizado na área.
Aliás, em biologia, o termo usado, se não me falha a memória, é microorganismo "anaeróbico facultativo", assim como há microorganismos "saprófitas facultativos" e há os parasitas facultativos (em contraposição a parasitas obrigatórios).


----------



## Ana ElSy

Olá a todos 

Então, como o uchi e a Ana[1] já haviam mencionado previametne, eu achei que não precisava colocar no meu post, para que ele não ficasse muito grande. A minha intenção original era a de acrescentar o que eles haviam escrito, mas entendo que o meu post possa ter ficado umpouco confuso Mas vamos lá
Nessas lagoas, a transição de uma zona/camada à outra ocorre de maneira gradual; é diferente do que acontece quando misturamos dois líquidos imiscíveis (alguém já colocou água e óleo num copo?), por exemplo. À medida que a profundidade aumenta, a quantidade de moléculas de oxigênio livre diminui, seja porque a incid~encia solar diminui, seja porque é noite, seja porque há pouco/muito vento etc. É nessa zona de transição que atuam os microorganismos facultativos. As bacterias facultativas conseguem sobreviver tanto na presença como na ausência de oxigênio. Apesar delas preferirem o metabolismo aeróbio, elas podem optar pelo metabolismo anaeróbio. 

Espero não ter complicado...


----------

